# Movie watching



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I am a avid movie watcher. I have seen two this last week that are now on my buy / want list. Treasure Island and Moby Dick. Both long english made (filmed with english actors) I believe. Donald Sutherland in both. I want to see Neverland. Has any one else seen any of these?


----------

